# Sponsorship



## fubaseball (Nov 12, 2012)

How would one go about getting a sponsor from a supplement company? Or from anyone for that matter?

As y'all know it gets expensive not just for food/supps, but traveling, fees, etc just to compete get expensive.

Seems every company I approach is "cutting back" on sponsorships


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 12, 2012)

It's a tough time in the industry especially if you are not a rising competitive bodybuilding with good chances of being a National Competitor or future IFBB Pro.

Most supp companies are looking for magazine boys that are already established in the industry.

I would suggest contacting someone within the industry like Big A or Dante and asking their advise on what the best avenue to take is. Hopefully they could point you in the right direction.


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 12, 2012)

I have talked with Dante and they are one of the ones "cutting back"... That's about as much as I got. 

I'm no pretty Bodybuilder haha but I am lean and Strongman is growing leaps and bounds. 

It just kills me that some guys I know are getting sponsored, maybe not by huge companies, but none the less getting sponsored and they aren't even a top contender in just local shows...


----------



## Collinb (Nov 12, 2012)

Its also who you know in the industry and how you communicate.  One of my friends has a gym that sponsors him, hes 17 and does natural shows just started competing and his gym sponsors him a little bit, not a huge stipend or anything but he won his first show that he competed in and looks incredible.  He just openly asked the gym if they could help him out and support him hiring a coach and such.  Just ask around and keep looking it is a tough ass business to break into.


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 12, 2012)

Big A has a lot of connections within the industry, if he has the time, he would at least point in the right direction as to where to look.


----------



## Rory (Nov 12, 2012)

It's a different sport then mine but even small sponsorships help. You need to market yourself. A letter showing your accomplishments, what social media you have (I have about 8,000) on Facebook an (4,000) twitter. It's not alot compared to some but helps when asking for things. Sponsors will view you as a marketing resource an how many people you can drive to them. Say an event in 3 months in Vegas, you can let them know the attendance (30,000) it would reach. Also what type of package you are asking for an where the money would be going helps. 

I had a local farmers insurance sponsor me once on $1000 a month for 3 months preceding the event. Remember it's a contract an even included 10 posts per week online (automate it with hoot suite) they got 4 event tickets, a section on the banner, an on a t-shirt. Their money in their eyes went to offset food an training costs monthly.

Think outside the box an who you know that can contact. Someone who knows someone can help. Small business an money helps an will add up. If your going for local shows go to local business networking events an look for people interested.

Currently I have a tshirt company (something I would never wear) offering $300 a month plus a ton of tshirts, a internet marketing company offering $300 a month, and working on a few others. Even tho these companies havent done much in the industry and the extra money helps while trying to get out there more. If you need a link on a sample letter let me know!


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions! 

I try to make a lot good videos and post them on the boards, FB, etc... Hoping to catch an eye or something. I need to reevaluate my approach and see what happens. Thank you all again


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 12, 2012)

Rory said:


> It's a different sport then mine but even small sponsorships help. You need to market yourself. A letter showing your accomplishments, what social media you have (I have about 8,000) on Facebook an (4,000) twitter. It's not alot compared to some but helps when asking for things. Sponsors will view you as a marketing resource an how many people you can drive to them. Say an event in 3 months in Vegas, you can let them know the attendance (30,000) it would reach. Also what type of package you are asking for an where the money would be going helps.
> 
> I had a local farmers insurance sponsor me once on $1000 a month for 3 months preceding the event. Remember it's a contract an even included 10 posts per week online (automate it with hoot suite) they got 4 event tickets, a section on the banner, an on a t-shirt. Their money in their eyes went to offset food an training costs monthly.
> 
> ...



I just saw the extra at the bottom. A link would be great bro! Thank you!


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 3, 2012)

Put together a nice portfolio/resume. This requires salesmanship somewhat.
Show the benefits they can expect by backing you. People sponsor for furtherment of thier enterprise. Show this and try to generate some excitement.
Explain how you are a walking talking advertisment for the company. 
Make points on bang for the buck.Even if they pay you in supps/products only 
not only will it help you it will give them a great value vs. outlay.
Good luck, T


----------



## 3clipseGT (Dec 3, 2012)

I know what you mean man. Im by no means a mass monster and wont be competing at any big name shows in the near future but it is a goal and its expensive!


----------

